
Excited to share an update on #AlphaGo - jrwan
https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/816660463282954240
======
Artemis2
This seems related to thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315993)

------
gort
I believe its record is 60-0, against mostly or entirely high level pros. It's
impressive.

~~~
dzdt
How did an unkown entrant convince high-level pros to take a match? Pros don't
like playing random Joes because the chances of an interesting game are
vanishingly small.

~~~
gort
It was given a "9d" ranking and a "(P)" mark (for "professional") by the Tygem
server, who presumably knew its real identity. Also, I get the impression some
of the pros did in fact know.

